

Eric Foner Revisits Myths of the Underground Railroad - diodorus
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/15/books/eric-foner-revisits-myths-of-the-underground-railroad.html

======
trhway
by association it reminded about current issue of returning or not returning
back the Latin America kids coming to the US.

~~~
bruceb
Hardly comparable. One is about freeing your own people then other about
having to use your resources to those who you did not extend permission to
come.

This doesn't mean I don't sympathize with those who come here but hardly same
situation.

~~~
trhway
>Hardly comparable.

Both are about laws being in conflict with basic humanitarian principles.

>One is about freeing your own people then other about having to use your
resources to those who you did not extend permission to come.

in the first case there is a loss of resource too - cheap slave labor - which
was the primary reason driving anti-abolition. So both cases mean short-term
economical loss in the name of the humanitarian principles (resulting in
economical gain long-term).

